# H: SM/Daemons W: Pink Horrors



## dandaemon (Dec 19, 2011)

I am interested in trading primarily for pink horrors or a GW figure case (regular size) and have the following for trade:

5 combat scouts(1 model assembled)
drop pod(doors need pinning but open and close fine)
rhino(assembled except for side doors)
5 seekers of slaanesh(basecoated white w/3 riders and saddles filed down a bit)
20 Bloodletters(basecoated white)
SM Codex(5th edition).


----------

